# [RISOLTO] problemi con perlcleaner (conflitti)

## drudox

Salve a tutti .. sto provando a dare il comando 

```
perlcleaner --reallyall
```

 dopo aver dato il comando 

```
emerge -ua --nodeps =dev-lang/perl-5.22.3_rc4
```

pero risultano dei conflitti e non va` quindi a buon fine l'output e` : 

```
Total: 120 packages (7 upgrades, 5 downgrades, 108 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 15301 KiB

Conflict: 5 blocks (5 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.3_rc4:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22.3* required by (virtual/perl-Digest-1.170.100_rc-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    (and 12 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                               

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.200.100_rc:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.160.0 required by (perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command:0

  (perl-core/ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/ExtUtils-Command:0

  (virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.330.100_rc-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog:0

    >=virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.170.0 required by (dev-perl/DBI-1.634.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/perl-Test-Simple:0

    virtual/perl-Test-Simple required by (dev-perl/Test-Deep-1.120.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/perl-JSON-PP:0

    >=virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.0 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.143.240:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30-r1 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.143.240:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.271.30 required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.143.240-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (perl-core/JSON-PP-2.273.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/JSON-PP:0

  (perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.330.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/Sys-Syslog:0

  (perl-core/Test-Simple-1.1.14-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/Test-Simple:0

  (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.125.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements:0

  (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.132.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.132.0-r1 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.143.240:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.121.0 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.143.240:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements:0

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-perl/File-BaseDir:0 (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0-r1

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.unmask' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- app-text/dvipng-1.15::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/etc/portage/package.mask/kpathsea:

#=dev-libs/kpathsea-6.2.1_p20150521-r2

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * perl-cleaner is stopping here:

 * Fix the problem and start perl-cleaner again.

 * 

 * 

 * Note that upgrading Perl with emerge option --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y is not supported.

```

Qualcuno puo` darmi una mano ? Grazie  :Smile: Last edited by drudox on Mon Jan 23, 2017 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare con un emerge -ua --nodeps =dev-lang/perl-5.22.3_rc4 --verbose-conflicts?

----------

## drudox

Si un attimo .. sto aggiornando world e vedo che sta installando perl-5.24.1_rc4 , credi sia un problema ?

----------

## drudox

quindi ora dovrei postare 

emerge -ua --nodeps =dev-lang/perl-5.24.1_rc4 --verbose-conflicts ?

￼

----------

## drudox

oppure indipendentemente dal fatto che ha aggiornato alla 5.24 posto emerge -ua --nodeps =dev-lang/perl-5.22.3_rc4 --verbose-conflicts ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi postare lo stesso comando che ti dava quell'errore ma con --verbose-conflicts

----------

## sabayonino

io nell'altro topic ho indicato chiaramente sul comando da em postato il pacchetto e versione ultima in quel momento disponibile.

mi sembrava scontato (ma evidentemente non lo è stato) che se avevi un keyword ~amd64 dovevi utilizzare la ultima disponibile versione testing 

con il --nodeps e poi via di cleaner

----------

## drudox

Il comando che mi dava quell errore e` perl-cleaner --all  che non accetta l'opzione --verbose-conflict

----------

## drudox

comunque seguendo il consiglio di sabayonino (grazie) ho risolto il problema ! e ora apro un altro topic per un altro problemino   :Embarassed: 

----------

